# Pregnant from Preseed



## sfaulk1

Hello all soon-to-be-mommies! I am currently ttc and just used Preseed. Any success stories?


----------



## Livsmom

I cannot say that it is what caused me to get pregnant but I TTC for about 6 months, then used it and got preggo on the first month. I ended up miscarrying the baby and got preggo right away again using it. I just got a BFP (my baby is 18 months) and I used Preseed again! I would say it is worth trying for sure. Good luck!!


----------



## sfaulk1

Livsmom said:


> I cannot say that it is what caused me to get pregnant but I TTC for about 6 months, then used it and got preggo on the first month. I ended up miscarrying the baby and got preggo right away again using it. I just got a BFP (my baby is 18 months) and I used Preseed again! I would say it is worth trying for sure. Good luck!!

Congratulations! :hugs: I've become so discouraged and feel like it's never going to happen! I can't imagine what I'll do when I finally get that :bfp:


----------



## angel2010

The month we got out bfp, we used preseed. Can't guarantee that was what did it, but it sure didn't hurt.


----------



## strdstkittenx

if the :witch: gets me in the next few days, ill be using pre-seed & softcups! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Hausfrau

sfaulk1 said:


> Livsmom said:
> 
> 
> I cannot say that it is what caused me to get pregnant but I TTC for about 6 months, then used it and got preggo on the first month. I ended up miscarrying the baby and got preggo right away again using it. I just got a BFP (my baby is 18 months) and I used Preseed again! I would say it is worth trying for sure. Good luck!!
> 
> Congratulations! :hugs: I've become so discouraged and feel like it's never going to happen! I can't imagine what I'll do when I finally get that :bfp:Click to expand...


Me either! Can't wait to see that elusive bfp!

Stalking this thread - I bought preseed recently and am excited to try it! :)


----------



## Livsmom

I have a funny and kinda embarrassing story about preseed. I was at Rite-Aid buying some OPKs to use and the guy ringing me up says hey you can get 20 of those at Walmart for the same price so I say yeah well I don't wanna go to Walmart but thank you so much. He says he and his wife have been trying for SIX YEARS! I lean over the counter and I say try pressed, I swear it's amazing! He is like what is that? So I am in the middle of Rite-Aid having a full blown convo about lube with some man I have never met before. Pretty funny. I really do swear by it though.


----------



## susan_1981

I was trying for 3 years (1 miscarriage and 1 chemical in that time) and the cycle I fell this time, I used pre-seed. I had used it a few other times and it hadn't worked but we used it every day over my fertile period this time and on one occasion, I even inserted more after we had sex. I'm pretty sure I owe this baby to pre-seed so definitely give it a go :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Livsmom said:


> I have a funny and kinda embarrassing story about preseed. I was at Rite-Aid buying some OPKs to use and the guy ringing me up says hey you can get 20 of those at Walmart for the same price so I say yeah well I don't wanna go to Walmart but thank you so much. He says he and his wife have been trying for SIX YEARS! I lean over the counter and I say try pressed, I swear it's amazing! He is like what is that? So I am in the middle of Rite-Aid having a full blown convo about lube with some man I have never met before. Pretty funny. I really do swear by it though.

That's halirous! 

How long have you been using preseed? And how much do you use? I've heard the recommended ammount is wayyyy too much.


----------



## Livsmom

I got pregnant the first month I used it then miscarried, used it again and conceived right away. This time I got pregnant not using it, then was so devastated by the loss that decided to TTC and used it and got pregnant about two weeks after miscarriage. I use about half of the recommended dose. I also BD every day and not every other. I have read every other is recommended but I was scared to try that for fear of missing my opportunity. Lol. Good luck!:dust:


----------

